
Show HN: IntelliJ plugin to auto generate boilerplate code for Java unit tests - nate-dev
http://squaretest.com
======
bbbobbb
I am not sure how comfortable I am having third party closed source tools
reading my code and possibly submitting statistics - am I even allowed to do
this with company code?

> Several open-source business models were considered. Unfortunately, none of
> them appeared to provide enough revenue to support the development required
> to create and maintain Squaretest.

How is this funded? I don't see pricing section.

~~~
nate-dev
Thank you for the feedback.

The first time you invoke the generate-test-action, Squaretest will ask if you
want to allow Squaretest to anonymously send usage-data. You can opt-out here
if you don't want to send the data. You can also opt-out later by changing the
option in the Settings menu.

The beta version of Squaretest is available for free while in beta. Afterward,
users will need to purchase a license to use Squaretest.

